

It won't fix this bug, but it will get rid of a lot of user-subjugating software - pavel_lishin
http://debbugs.gnu.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=4008

======
mattdeboard
It's worth mentioning that the OP (a friend of mine) was actually searching
for a fix to this problem in the link, and stumbled across this very-helpful-
yet-great answer.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Ditto. My current solution is about to be, plug keyboard+mouse into laptop,
and completely reverse the way I usually run synergy.

I've heard that rms was a pretty great troll, but this is the first time it's
ever impacted me personally.

------
xyzzyz
I don't think it's strange that rms refuses to help with bugs in packages he
did not create, on a system he does not use. It would look nicer if he
refrained from comments about user-subjugating software, but _then_ it would
be strange and dishonest -- it would certainly not be rms's style.

~~~
eropple
He could have not replied and let someone who works directly on the project
(as RMS hasn't done so significantly in a number of years) answer the question
more effectively. As it is, it comes off as douchey.

(And, c'mon: dude, I'm very sorry, but the results are in, and it's Linux.
Throw out those grapes, they've gone sour.)

------
boyter
I went to see a talk by RMS at the beginning of this year and say what you
will about him he really follows though on his beliefs and will not compromise
on them at all in his personal/professional life.

It was really interesting to see people throw question at him and he either
shot them down instantly or called them out as just trying to be a smart arse.

I really admire his perseverance as with that much passion and that strong an
ideology its no wonder he succeeded to the degree that he has.

